#  Der kleine Patient >   schwangerschaftsanzeichen >

## Jasmin86

Hallo
Ich und mein Mann haben vor etwas über 2 wochen miteinander geschlafen und wen ich richtig gerechnet habe waren da meine Fruchtbaren tage.
Jetzt habe ich:
Vermehrt ausfluss ähnelt so ein bischen geronener Milch.
Unangenehmes gefühl im intim bereicht(scharmlippen die gegend).
Muss oft pipi.
Und fresskiks die ich aber sonst auch schon mal habe deswegen weiss ich nicht und einen test kann ich ja noch nicht machen weil es ja erst fast 3 wochen her war .
Was sagt ihrß
Ach so und uch habe seib einiger zeit total wirre und komisch träume habe ich sonst auch nicht

----------


## Muschel

Zum Gyn. gehen und das ß-HCG im Blut bestimmen lassen. Das wird ins Labor geschickt und meistens ist das Ergebnis nachmittags oder am nächsten Tag da.  
Abraten würde ich Dir von diesen ganzen Frühschwangerschafts-Tests, die meisten sind doch zu ungenau und es wird oft falsch positiv angezeigt.  
LG, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich wüsste nicht das meine Frau schon soooo früh zu beginn einer möglichen, eventuellen Schwangerschaft irgendeines dieser Anzeichen gehabt hat.... 
btw was ist  

> fresskiks

 Wenn du oft auf die Toilette musst dann würde ich mal auf eine Blasenentzündung tippen oder das du einfach viel getrunken hast...... 
Mach was Muschel dir geraten hat....

----------


## wheelchairpower

fresskiks=fressatake

----------


## Patientenschubser

In der vielleicht möglichen zweiten Woche... naja.....

----------


## Muschel

> In der vielleicht möglichen zweiten Woche... naja.....

 Ich tippe mal eher auf eine Blasenentzündung oder eine Pilzinfektion bei den o.g. Symptomen.  
Und was die Freßattacken angeht, die können auch durch ganz normale hormonelle Schwankungen begünstigt werden, so wie auch viele Frauen rundum die Zeit ihrer Mens das kennen.  
LG, Andrea

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Bezüglich Schwangerschaftsanzeichen gehörten bei mir auch Nahrungsaufnahmen weit über das normale Maß in der absoluten Frühphase dazu. Bei meinem dritten Kind kam bei mir der Gedanke an eine Schwangerschaft zunächst gar nicht auf, aber ich war verwundert darüber, wieso ich plötzlich so viel Hunger hatte. Dies war aber schon zu einer Zeit, als die Regel noch nicht mal überfällig war. 
Bei jedem meiner Kinder hatte ich zum Zeitpunkt der Schwangerschaftsfeststellung (ca eine Woche nach ausbleiben der Regel) 2 kg mehr auf der Waage.

----------


## namenssuchende

also ich meine das auch billig SS tests wunderbare aussagen machen. ein vorhanderener wert von nem gestiegenen HCG kann nicht ignoriert werden.und ist somit auhc keien falsch aussage. wenns negativ anziegt dann ist das nicht sicher, weil der HCG erst ab nem bestimmten wert als positiv angezeigt wird. wenn du aber sicher gehen möchtest dann geh zum gyn. 
SS anzeichen, wenn du eine der frauen bist die es "weis" also ahnt, dann kann es schon sein das du dich genauer war nimmst. wenn du es dir sehr wünschst dann können es aber auch einbildungen sein. um allen gerecht zuwerden, geh einfach zum gyn. 
nochmal zum thema SS test. ich habe zwei kinder, war drei mal S und habe bei allen drein einen "_dm_" test angewandt und der hat immer gesagt ich sei S und war es schlussendlich auch. einmal war es leider eine FG in der 10,2Woche

----------


## Dina

Also für mich hört sich das nach nem Pilz an!

----------


## Muschel

> Abraten würde ich Dir von diesen ganzen *Frühschwangerschafts-Tests*, die meisten sind doch zu ungenau und es wird oft falsch positiv angezeigt.  
> LG, Andrea

 Ich sprach von oben markierten SS-Tests!

----------


## Sylvia

gehe doch einfach mal zum Doc.Lg. Sylvi

----------

